# focus groups



## real

Field and topic: ¡Hola a todos! ¿Se acuerdan que les preguntaba por el significado de “focus groups”? (El único inconveniente es que no puedo encontrar el hilo en donde estaba el planteo. fsabroso era uno de los que me ayudaba con esto). Bueno, quiero compartir que después de mucho andar encontré que es una técnica de recolección de datos para realizar investigaciones que consiste en “entrevistas en grupo” (esa sería la traducción si fuera necesaria aunque si queda como “focus groups” estaría OK).

Se planifica un cuestionario con preguntas abiertas y cerradas, se propicia un clima ameno entre los participantes (entrevistados y moderadores), se los deja responder libremente (siempre que se mantengan en el tema) y se graba la conversación que luego será transcripta para el análisis de la respuestas. También se usa en comercio y relaciones internacionales

Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron para encontrar el significado
Acá hay más información en castellano, con vocabulario bien específico sobre el tema que les puede servir si tienen que interpretar un trabajo de investigación como me tocó a mí.

Focus Groups


P.D.: Espero que no rompa las reglas por incluir este http porque soy muy nuevita en esto ¿Qué opinan los moderadores?
---------------------

Sample sentence: Focus groups will be used to collect qualitative data on collective experiences of...


----------



## Maika

Normalmente yo lo traduzco como "grupos de enfoque", porque realmente lo que buscan es la opinión de un grupo sobre un tema, generalmente para definir una situación ya sea de ventas, mercadotecnia, política, etc.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola:
También se les llama grupos focales. Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... tal como lo había comentado en el hilo anterior donde Real nos preguntaba, en la escuela los llamábamos "grupos de discusión". Es un método de investigación cualitativa muy difícil de analizar ya que cada uno de los participantes tiene una opinión acerca del tema tratado.


----------



## Maika

Pero eso de "discusión", no me gusta mucho.
¿Has estado en algún grupo de esos?  Yo sí, y realmente no se discute, simplemente te piden opiniones, o sea, no hay mucho debate, ¿me explico?


----------



## SdGloomZ

¡HOLA! Es mi primera intervención...

¿¿Lingüística?? ¡¡Oh!!, parece que encontré un foro que hace tiempo buscaba...
Me topé con esto pues buscaba información acerca de FOCUS GROUP: Con la información que me quedé fue esto: Que es un grupo de discusión enfocado; es que lo ideal es que sí haya una discusión, para que así uno pueda fundamentar las razones por qué opina tal o cual cosa.
Personalmente es la mejor forma de concretizar lo que más me gustaba  hacer =), seguramente ustedes van a  reunas*(?)* , y en vez de ir a tomar como condenados, tal vez lo hacían pero había una buena conversación de por medio, eso trata de imitar un focus group ¿"uhmm amigable"? 
Tratar un tema especifico y darle las vueltas necesarias, cosa que todos salen sabiendo un poco más,, y con la buena idea de que dijo lo que opinaba al respecto...
Saludos.


----------



## kazijistan

A mí me ha tocado ver que los "focus groups" son utilizados por agencias de publicidad para sus campañas. Casi nunca se traduce, porque -supongo- da más categoría decirlo en inglés. ¡Siutiquería pura!


----------



## L'Alchimiste

Opino lo mismo, kazijistan... aunque algunas veces hay palabras de inglés que son muy difíciles de traducir, porque representan algo más complejo.


----------



## aurilla

"Focus groups" = "Grupos focales".

¿QUÉ SE ENTIENDE POR GRUPOS FOCALES?
Hay muchas definiciones en la literatura especializada, sin embargo las principales están asociadas a la idea de grupos de discusión organizados alrededor de una temática. Todas ellas, de alguna manera, localizan metodológicamente hablando, el objeto y objetivos de los grupos focales en la contribución que hacen al conocimiento de lo social. En nuestro medio, esta metodología es asociada erróneamente a modalidades de talleres participativos, o a ciertas modalidades de interacción social al interior de grupos sociales.
Korman define un grupo focal como: "Una reunión de un grupo de individuos seleccionados por los investigadores para discutir y elaborar, desde la experiencia personal, una temática o hecho social que es objeto de investigación".


----------



## Consuelo

En publicidad “focus group” es el grupo de gente o “universo” en base al cual se plantea una campaña, también puede ser traducido como grupo objetivo (G.O o “_geo_”) y, básicamente son la “muestra” para quienes se diseña un producto o un comercial por ejemplo: si es una campaña de cera para el piso   tomas un grupo de dueñas de casa (housewives) y les preguntas que quieren de una cera, que esperan de esta si les agradaría que , p.e tuviera aroma a vainilla o a lavanda etc.
Decir focus group es totalmente aceptable si consideras que el receptor de tu traducción lo entenderá


----------



## drugo

Hola:

Me gusta mucho la propuesta del diccionario Oxford: _*grupo de sondeo*_. Espero que os sirva.

Saludos.


----------

